# Dried venison (VDB)



## klutzyspuds (Nov 20, 2016)

With the 2016 Wisconsin gun deer season nearing, and my brother and I having made our own processed venison (sausage, brats, snack sticks, bacon) after last season, my father questioned whether I could make dried venison like he has made professionally each year.

Now, if you have ever had this made, you know it is terribly expensive due to the time required and shrink loss. So, using a couple remaining venison roasts I thought I would give it a try.  I researched here on forums, and after studying I decided to follow Bearcarver's step-by-step.  A big thanks to Bear for his help and support with my questions.

I used tender quick and brown sugar cure with weights and measurements as per Bears recipe, and calculated minimum cure time of six days, but hoped to get at least eight pending time constraints. 

With family coming into town for the hunting season, I had agreed to smoke a couple pork butts for Friday dinner, so I knew the smoke hollow gas would be busy, so I got a chance to play with the new MES 40 with cold smoker attachment.  Eight days cure was Friday, so both smokers got fired up at around 4 am, and again the step by step was followed.

Well, after an all day smoke, everything worked fabulously, and I pulled the venison at IT 155 to 162 on all the pieces. After cooling for a while, I wrapped them up and stuck them back in the fridge till slicing.

Yesterday was opening day, so hunting had to take precedence over slicing, but as luck would have it, I was able to tag out with a nice doe in the morning and a dandy buck right before dark.  So today instead of hunting with the rest of the guys, I got to enjoy the weather from the house and get this stuff sliced up.

Again, a big Thank You to Bearcarver for the help.  I don't think my dad will be paying big bucks to have this made again.  It turned out fantastic, and I was really surprised as to how easy it really was to make.  Going to be making a lot more of this.  Thanks for taking a look.

Mark

Curing in the bags for eight days.












IMG_0051.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016






Soaking in the ice water after cure.












IMG_0053.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016






Another of the soak, along with the butts for the family.












IMG_0055.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016






One piece cut to check the cure reached all the way through 












IMG_0056.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016






Fresh out of the smoker.  CBP, onion, and garlic powders added to each before smoking.












IMG_0058.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016






All sliced up and ready to package.  May not last long enough to pack with all the family around, but hey success will produce more.












IMG_0059.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016






A preview of where the next batch is coming from












IMG_0062.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Nov 20, 2016


----------



## disco (Nov 23, 2016)

Brilliant! I would love some of this!

Point.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 23, 2016)

Whoa. How did I miss this great cook. 

I love dried beef.   I am out, need to make more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice Job, Mark!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Simple & Tasty---The way I like things!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Nice Buck Too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice of him to become good Eats!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2016)

KS, Nice looking VDB and nice buck !


----------



## klutzyspuds (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks Disco.  Love trying something new.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Nov 25, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Whoa. How did I miss this great cook.
> 
> I love dried beef.   I am out, need to make more.



Thanks C farmer. You didn't miss it, but if your out I bet your missing that. Some mighty tasty stuff.

Mark


----------



## klutzyspuds (Nov 25, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> KS, Nice looking VDB and nice buck !



CM, thank on both counts.  As tasty as this stuff is, my success will definitely yield some more VDB.

Mark


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Thanks Disco. Love trying something new.


Well, it is important to have someone taste test your creations for a second opinion. Us Canadians are known for our fine palates. Just saying.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Nov 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Mark!!:drool ----:points:
> 
> Simple & Tasty---The way I like things!!Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Bear, thanks for all the help on this new adventure. Better yet, my dad who wanted me to try it thought this stuff was as good if not better than what he pays high dollar for.  Well worth every second, and lots of fresh venison in camp this year to make more.

Thanks again, Mark


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2016)

Wowsers

Nice. I'm going to try this with some elk.

Point


----------



## klutzyspuds (Nov 25, 2016)

nepas said:


> Wowsers
> 
> Nice. I'm going to try this with some elk.
> 
> Point



Thanks Nepas, I bet making this with elk would be awesome. Thanks for the point.

Mark


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Thanks Nepas, I bet making this with elk would be awesome. Thanks for the point.
> 
> Mark


YW


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2016)

Here is the link to Bears post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Bear, thanks for all the help on this new adventure. Better yet, my dad who wanted me to try it thought this stuff was as good if not better than what he pays high dollar for. Well worth every second, and lots of fresh venison in camp this year to make more.
> 
> Thanks again, Mark


Thank You Mark!!

I'm glad you all like it, especially your Dad. I started making VDB for that same reason.

Getting my Deer Hind quarters processed was a lot cheaper than buying Beef Dried Beef, but it still wasn't cheap.

Now we can get a Deer & make it ourselves for very little cost.

I think your Dad likes this more than what he was buying, because like most places, they dry it a little too much. That's why I try to not go much beyond 160° IT.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------

